# اعضاء المنتدى



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاحباء
سلام لكم ​ 
احببت ان ازف لكم خبر يفرح القلوب
لقد وصل تعداد اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة فوق الخمسين الف عضو​


> *المواضيع: *
> *46,652*
> *المشاركات:*
> *854,455*
> ...


وطبعا هذا كله بمجهودكم الرائع وخدمتكم المتواصلة
فانني اتقدم 
باسم ادارة منتديات الكنيسة
شاكرا تعب محبتكم
ومصليا ان ينعم علينا الرب باضعاف هذا العدد​


----------



## totty (22 أغسطس 2008)

*حاجه تفرح القلب بجد

نشكر يسووووووووع لاجل كل هذا

يارب عقبال ال مئه الف يارب

ربنا يستخم المنتدى لنشر كلمته فى كل مكان وزمان يارب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يبارك ويزيد ويجعل من كل عضو هنا شجره مثمره للاخرين ودائماً  نجتمع لهدف واحد هو خدمة أسم الرب القدوس ونشر كلمته .    
ميررررسى يا  اخوووى على الخبر الحلو ده وربنا يعو ض تعبك ​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أغسطس 2008)

*شئ رائع استاذي استفانوس ربنا يبارك حياتك

مبروووك*-.,rمنتندي الكنيسة,.-**-.,, *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-* **-.,, -* *-.,,.-* *-•. ¸\†/¸.•°°•.¸\¸.•°°•.¸\†/¸.•°°•. مبروووك منتدي الكنيسة,.-**-.,, *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-* **-.,, -* *-.,,.-* *-•. ¸\†/¸.•°°•.¸\¸.•°°•.¸\†/¸.•°°•. مبروووك*-.,rمنتدي الكنيسة,.-**-.,, *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-* **-.,, -**-.,,.-* *-•. ¸\†/¸.•°°•.¸\¸.•°°•.¸\†/¸.•°°•. مبروووك منتدي الكنيسة,.-**-.,, *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-* **-.,, -**-.,,.-* *-•. ¸\†/¸.•°°•.¸\¸.•°°•.¸\†/¸.•°°•. مبروووك منتدي الكنيسة,.-**-.,, *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-**-.,,.-* *-.,,.-* **-.,,*-.,,.-* *-•. ¸\†/¸.•°°•.¸\¸.•°°•.¸\†/¸.•°°•. ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

مبروووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا 

و ربنا يزيد و يبارك يا رب​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك بجدحاجة تفرج جدا وتبسط
ويارب دايما من أعلى لأعلى وفى القمة دايما
وربنا يحافظ على المنتدى وكل اعضاءه وولاده​


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2008)

totty قال:


> *حاجه تفرح القلب بجد*​*
> 
> نشكر يسووووووووع لاجل كل هذا​
> يارب عقبال ال مئه الف يارب​
> ...


آمـــــــــــــــــــــين
له كل المجد​


----------



## yousteka (23 أغسطس 2008)

بجد خبر تحفة

ربنا يزيدنا كمان وكمان

وكل عضو يقدر يعمل حاجة للمنتدى


----------



## the servant (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

مبروك استاذ استفانوس..نطلب من رب المجد ان يضع يدة قبل اي ايدي تشارك ليبارك الخدمة بنعمتة​ 
ومبروك لللادمن والنواب والمشرفين والمباركين وباقي الاعضاء​


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يبارك ويزيد ويجعل من كل عضو هنا شجره مثمره للاخرين ودائماً نجتمع لهدف واحد هو خدمة أسم الرب القدوس ونشر كلمته . ​*
> 
> *ميررررسى يا اخوووى على الخبر الحلو ده وربنا يعو ض تعبك *​


 آمــــــــــــــــــــــين
هذا بالفعل شوق قلوبنا

ربنا يباركك اختي الغالية​


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *شئ رائع استاذي استفانوس ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


ربنا يزيد كمان وكمان
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب
ونشكر الرب لاننا غنم مرعاه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

*امين يايسوع بارك فى منتدانا اكثر واكثر 

واجعلنا يالهى ناتى لك بثمار الثلاثين والستون والمائة 

لبركة اسمك القدوس 

ومبروك علينا كلنا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

مبرووووووووك علينا...

وربنا يزيد ويبارك فى المنتدى أكتر 

ويستخدمه لآجل نشر أسمه القدوس ​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ربي و اللهي يسوع  نطلب منك ان يكون  منتدى الكنيسة

منتدى  متألق دائما وابدا  

لانهو باسمك يعمل  وباعمالك  ينشر​*


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكر لرب المجد يسوع المسيح 

إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ 

مبروك والمزيد من النعم والشكر​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك يا رب..


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (23 أغسطس 2008)

*بارك يا رب فى كنيستك وفى شعبك واولادك . آمين
بجد منتدى جميل ، وخدمة جميلة، ربنا يساعدك يا روك ، ويساعد المشرفين، والقائمين على هذا المنتدى.*


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

مبروك علينا كلنا
50 الف اخ و اخت فى منتدانا
ربنا يزيدهم كمان وكمان وتكون استفادتهم اكتر كمان​


----------



## Mor Antonios (23 أغسطس 2008)

*بشرة حلوة، ربنا يبارك كمان وكمان، 
فهذا المنتدى مثل الخميرة الصالحة التي تخمر العجين كله.
:16_14_21::16_4_16::16_14_21:

*​


----------



## sosana (23 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا استفانوس على الخبر الجامد ده
وربنا يبارك في اعضاء المنتدى و الادارة الرائعة و في اعمالهم​


----------



## my.savior (23 أغسطس 2008)

*مبرووووك علينا كلنا
و يارب فى تقدم مستمر
و المنتدى يكبر اكتر و اكتر و يخدم اسم رب المجد
*​


----------



## emy (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

*مرسى يا فندم *
*عالخببر الجميل ده*​


----------



## veronika (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

*ربنا يبارك في المنتدى و يجعله سبب بركه للجميع
و ميرسي على الخبر الرائع ده​*


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا ​
> 
> 
> و ربنا يزيد و يبارك يا رب​


* آمــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> مبروك بجدحاجة تفرج جدا وتبسط
> 
> ويارب دايما من أعلى لأعلى وفى القمة دايما
> 
> وربنا يحافظ على المنتدى وكل اعضاءه وولاده​


* آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين *
*ثم *
*آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

yousteka قال:


> بجد خبر تحفة
> 
> ربنا يزيدنا كمان وكمان
> 
> وكل عضو يقدر يعمل حاجة للمنتدى


 
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 أغسطس 2008)

*الف الف مبروك

و عقبال أن شاء الله لما نبقى 100 الف و نوصل للمليون

و من تقدم الى تقدم​*


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*الحمد لله


على العد الموجود


ويا رب حقق حلمى ونوصل المليوووووون....

ميرسى يا استفانوس*​


----------



## just member (24 أغسطس 2008)

*الله عليك *
*خبر بميت مليون جنية *
*الف الف الف مليون مبروك لينا*​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



the servant قال:


> مبروك استاذ استفانوس..نطلب من رب المجد ان يضع يدة قبل اي ايدي تشارك ليبارك الخدمة بنعمتة​
> 
> 
> ومبروك لللادمن والنواب والمشرفين والمباركين وباقي الاعضاء​


 ليبارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *امين يايسوع بارك فى منتدانا اكثر واكثر​*
> 
> _*واجعلنا يالهى ناتى لك بثمار الثلاثين والستون والمائة *_​
> _*لبركة اسمك القدوس *_​
> ...


 اصلي ان يبارك الرب خدمتنا
ويوسع تخوم منتدانا
فيشتم منه رائحة المسيح الزكية​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخوتي الاحباء

سلام لكم ​ 
احببت ان ازف لكم خبر يفرح القلوب
لقد وصل تعداد اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة فوق الخمسين الف عضو​ 
وطبعا هذا كله بمجهودكم الرائع وخدمتكم المتواصلة
فانني اتقدم 
باسم ادارة منتديات الكنيسة
شاكرا تعب محبتكم

ومصليا ان ينعم علينا الرب باضعاف هذا العدد​[/quote]


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> مبرووووووووك علينا...​
> 
> وربنا يزيد ويبارك فى المنتدى أكتر ​
> 
> ويستخدمه لآجل نشر أسمه القدوس ​


 آمين
فليكن كل شيء لمجد اسمه​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *ربي و اللهي يسوع نطلب منك ان يكون منتدى الكنيسة​*
> 
> *منتدى متألق دائما وابدا *​
> 
> *لانهو باسمك يعمل وباعمالك ينشر*​


* آمـــــــــــــــين*
:94:​


----------



## ramy saba (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

اللة اية الاخبار الجامدة دة ربنا يزيد ويبارك وشكرآ لكل مشرف وكل عضو ساهم بإنجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

أمة قال:


> كل الشكر لرب المجد يسوع المسيح ​
> [q-bible]*إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ* [/q-bible]​
> 
> مبروك والمزيد من النعم والشكر​


* آمــــــــــــــــــــين*
*له كل مجد*​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنااااااااااااااااا
^_^
ربنا يبارك


----------



## استفانوس (25 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> بارك يا رب..


*آمــــــــــــــــــــين*
*فلعمل عملك يارب*​


----------



## استفانوس (25 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *بارك يا رب فى كنيستك وفى شعبك واولادك . آمين*
> *بجد منتدى جميل ، وخدمة جميلة، ربنا يساعدك يا روك ، ويساعد المشرفين، والقائمين على هذا المنتدى.*


آمين
ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزة​


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



nonogirl89 قال:


> مبروك علينا كلنا
> 
> 50 الف اخ و اخت فى منتدانا
> 
> ربنا يزيدهم كمان وكمان وتكون استفادتهم اكتر كمان​


نعم 
الف مبروك هذا الانجاز العظيم
ربنا يزيد ويفتح وينور العقول 
لمعرفة الحق بيسوع المسيح 
اشكرك عزيزتي 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اخوتي الاحباء
> سلام لكم ​
> احببت ان ازف لكم خبر يفرح القلوب
> لقد وصل تعداد اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة فوق الخمسين الف عضو
> ...



*نشكر الرب يسوع 
على هذه النعمة
الكريمة
سلام المسيح للجميع
مسؤلين واعضاء*​


----------



## استفانوس (31 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *بشرة حلوة، ربنا يبارك كمان وكمان، *
> 
> *فهذا المنتدى مثل الخميرة الصالحة التي تخمر العجين كله.*
> *:16_14_21::16_4_16::16_14_21:*​


* آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين*
اشكرك عزيزي
وربنا يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## استفانوس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> *الحمد لله*​
> 
> 
> *على العد الموجود*​
> ...


 
نحن سائرون الى ان ياتي الرب على سحابة مجده
وواثقين ان يسوع المسيح 
سوف يباركنا ليس بالكم بل باخوة مفديين جدد 
قبلو يسوع ربا ومخلصا لحياتهم
اشكرك 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعضاء المنتدى*



ramy saba قال:


> اللة اية الاخبار الجامدة دة ربنا يزيد ويبارك وشكرآ لكل مشرف وكل عضو ساهم بإنجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع


* آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب انتم بتقرو وتخمسوا فى وشنا طب اهة 555555555555555 يارب يايسوع دايما على اسمك يكون المنتدى مليان بركة ويكون سبب بركة للكل يارب اعطنا المحبة التى تطلب لغيرها ولا لنفسها يارب حافظ علينا واحمينا


----------



## sameh7610 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبروك لينا جميعاً

ميرسى استفانوس على الخبر الجميل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*حصريا شاهد بالفيديو الترنيمة الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااائع وسط البحر الهايج  ترنيمة جمييييييييلة قوي*

*



*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

​*.*
˜*•. ˜*•.•*˜ .•*˜
˜*•. ˜”*°•.˜”*°•.•°*”˜.•°*”˜ .•*˜
˜*•. ˜”*°•.˜”*°•.•°*”˜.•°*”˜ .•*˜

˜”*°•˜ مليوووون مبروك لـ منتدى الكنيسة ˜ •°*”˜

˜*•. ˜”*°•.˜”*°•.•°*”˜.•°*”˜ .•*˜
.•*˜ .•°*”˜.•°*”˜”*°•.˜”*°•. ˜*•.
.•*˜ .•*˜*•. ˜*•.
.•˜•.
*

يارب دايما في تألق دائم لنشر كلمة السيد المسيح​


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اميييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يا رب دايما فى تزايد :new5::new5:مستمر والى القمة دائما ومع الى الابد  ان شاء اللة


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب دائما الى الخير والقمة امين 
ومساعدة الرب معنا


----------



## نشات (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رابنا يبركك فيهم ويزهم كمان وكمان ويحميهم من عدو الخير
ويارب يكونو مسمرين فى خدمدهم


----------



## esamkoko123 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الى احلى منتدى ربنا يبارك فيكم والى مزيد من الأزدهار
(ليس لنا يارب ليس لنا لكن لاسمك القدوس اعط مجدا)


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*وصلنا ل 54,025 عضو
يا رب دايماً فى أزدياد ونمو يا منتدانا الغالى*


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وصلنا ل 54,025 عضو
> يا رب دايماً فى أزدياد ونمو يا منتدانا الغالى*


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## استفانوس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مبارك اسمك القدوس​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب نكمل المليون يرب فى زياده مستمره*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*مبروك علينا كلنا *


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك علينا وعقبال مايوصل العدد 1000000​


----------



## totty (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب فى نمو وتزااااااااايد مستمر

عقبال ال 1000000*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مبروووووك لينا كلنا 
ويارب فى تزايد دايم 
ان شاء المسيح نوصل ل10مليون عضو 
كله بأذن ربنا 
مرسىىىىىى على الخبر الجميل ​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بالمحبة كل شىء ينمو يزدهر اكيد محبتنا وخفنا على المنتدى هية اللى خلتة يكبر ويزيد يا جماعة ربنا يبعد عننا الشيطان


----------



## ابن المصلوب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

دي بركه ربنا ولازم نشكره عليها ونصلي علشان تبقي اضعاف:download:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا رب باااااارك منتدانا واحفظه من كل سوء​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك عقبال مانبقا مليون عضو ربنا يزيد ويبارك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

حاجه تفرح القلب بجد

نشكر يسووووووووع لاجل كل هذا

يارب عقبال ال مئه الف يارب

ربنا يستخم المنتدى لنشر كلمته فى كل مكان وزمان يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عقبال يارب مانوصل 4578996875968 مليون يارب​* :hlp:


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب دايما فى الزيادة المثمرة


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*نشكر الرب يسوع

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

وعقبال ما يوصلوا ا100 بليون

عضووووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## porio (17 يناير 2009)

*شئ جميييييييل*
*ربنا يزيد منتدانا اكتر واكتر ويباركنا *
*وندعو لاسم الهنا على طول*


----------



## veansea (17 يناير 2009)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك


----------



## koko miro (26 يناير 2009)

_*thanks  god​*_


----------



## متيكو (26 يناير 2009)

شي رائع واحنا نفخر ابهالمنتدى الجميل


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 يناير 2009)

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك 

بجد احلى خبر بجد 

ربنا يتمجد 

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ​*


----------



## kokielpop (26 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك 

​*


----------

